# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Lâm Đồng - Du lich Lam Dong

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Lâm Đồng - Du lich Lam Dong*
Tỉnh Lâm Đồng nằm trên cao nguyên thứ ba và cao nhất của vùng đất Tây Nguyên, cao nguyên Lâm Viên - Di Linh (cao 1.500m so với mặt biển), 70% diện tích là núi rừng, phía bắc giáp tỉnh Đắk Lắk, Đắk Nông, phía đông nam giáp các tỉnh Khánh Hoà, Ninh Thuận và Bình Thuận, phía tây giáp các tỉnh Bình Phước và Đồng Nai.


Từ Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, đi ô tô theo quốc lộ 20 chừng 300km là đến Đà Lạt. Con đường sẽ đưa du khách lên cao dần, cao dần và khi chạm vào Đà Lạt ở thác Prenn thì trước mặt du khách đã là ngút ngàn rừng thông hai lá, ba lá. Đi sâu vào thành phố Đà Lạt, du khách sẽ khám phá một "bảo tàng" của các thác nước, những hồ đẹp, thung lũng hoa và đồi cỏ.


Nếu đi theo đường 27 từ Phan Rang ngược sông Dinh lên, sau khi vượt qua những khu di tích lịch sử của nước Chămpa xưa và những cánh đồng khô ráo quanh năm, chúng ta đứng trên đèo Ngoạn Mục với bức tranh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ trước mắt.

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Lâm Đồng để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Lâm Đồng có đường bộ chính là quốc lộ 20 chạy xuyên qua tỉnh từ Đà Lạt, Bảo Lộc, Di Linh, Ma Đa Gui tới Đồng Nai. Ngoài ra tỉnh còn nằm trên trục đường quốc lộ 27: Thị xã Phan Rang Tháp Chàm (Ninh Thuận) – Lâm Đồng – Đắk Lắk (Buôn Ma Thuột), trục đường 28: Bình Thuận – Lâm Đồng (Di Linh) – Đắk Nông.

Đà Lạt cách Biên Hòa (Đồng Nai) 278km, Hà Nội 1.481km, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 293km, Nha Trang (Khánh Hòa) 205km.
Về hàng không, Lâm Đồng có chuyến bay Đà Lạt – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại.

*2. Nên đến Lâm Đồng vào mùa nào?*

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Lâm Đồng

----------


## thietht

Rừng Sinh Thái Madagui

Trúc Lâm Viên

Huyền thoại Hồ Lắk - Buôn Jun

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Ngọc Lan (42 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Tp. Đà Lạt)

Saigon Dalat Hotel

Khách Sạn Reveto Villa Đà Lạt (2 sao) - 35 Trần Đại Nghĩa, phường 8, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Long Hoa (06 đường 3/2, TP. Đà Lạt)

Nhà hàng Ngọc Dung

Cơm Niêu Như Ngọc 2 - 18/9 Trần Phú, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng.

----------


## thietht

Cơm lam Lâm Đồng 

Mòn canh cà đắng

Bò Rừng Tây Nguyên

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Lâm Đồng - Tour du lich Lam Dong được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Sài Gòn –Madagui – Đambri - Bảo Lộc - Sài Gòn (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 2.050.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Đà Lạt - HCM (3 ngày 3 đêm ) - Giá 1.460.000 VNĐ/khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh (3 Ngày/3 Đêm) - Giảm 28% còn 1.550.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 1.478.000 VNĐ/Khách
Lạt - Tp.HCM (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 2.150.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh -  Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh ( 3 ngày 2 đêm) -  Giảm giá 55%
Tp Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Tp Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 4 đêm)- Giá 1.650.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Lâm Đồng

----------

